# HFCS and IBS?



## muttly dog (Aug 6, 2010)

Ive always had the "ideal" bowl situation...until about a couple months ago. I started having bouts of diarrhea all day. After a couple weeks of this, I researched into different causes and decided maybe it was IBS and started to experiment with different food products. What made me think it is IBS is that it is worse first thing in the morning. Usually i wake up and drink a glass of coke or juice very early, and hit the snooze for a little while longer. When i get up and around it hits me. I read somewhere that mainly its food coloring or HFCS that causes this, so I went a few days drinking only water and clear diet cola drinks, and it got better. Then two days ago, i decided to try a few glasses of dark cola again to see what happened, and nothing did for almost a day, then it hit me full force, and not only was i having very dark brown diarrhea, but i felt very bad too. almost "hungover" feeling. After it seemed that I "got it all out" of me, i felt tons better. Has anyone experienced this? and Whats odd to me is that non-cola soft drinks such as gatorade and foods with HFCS dont really bother me at all even though it has HFCS in it. any thoughts?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people do not absorb fructose efficiently, when you add IBS on top of that you get increased gas volumes with an intolerance of increased gas volumes (as well as some osmotic ability to pull some water into the stool most carbs have) and that doesn't end well.However, every single human on the planet's colon is most active around the time they get up. This also when combined with IBS and it's over-reacting to the "get things going" signals can also end badly.


----------

